# Pork Butt Injection Recipe



## excusame (May 6, 2017)

My Smoking Brothers.....looking for a good injection recipe for a 9 pound pork butt. I'd prefer not to "experiment" with a recipe I randomly pull off the internet. No fears about trying one out from this site.


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

I'll have to let some others weight in, I don't inject pork butt.  They seem to stay plenty moist without.


----------



## excusame (May 6, 2017)

I agree with you that the meat is moist. I'm just experimenting with different flavor profiles.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2017)

Tony C's butter & jalapeno injectable marinade.

Walmart usually carries it.

Al


----------



## excusame (May 7, 2017)

Thank you....I will give it a try.


----------



## lngliv3 (Jul 1, 2017)

IMG_9458.PNG



__ lngliv3
__ Jul 1, 2017


----------



## lemans (Jul 1, 2017)

I go straight apple juice. Stay away from anything acid
Vinager or pineapple juice. It will make the meat mushy


----------



## excusame (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you for taking the time to respond!


----------



## excusame (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you for the good advice!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2017)

Lemans said:


> I go straight apple juice. Stay away from anything acid
> Vinager or pineapple juice. It will make the meat mushy


Here is a SURPRISE for you!...JJ

Approximate pH...

Lemon Juice      2.0-2.6

Cider Vinegar    3.1-3.3

Pineapple Juice  3.3-3.6

Orange Juice     3.3-4.2

Apple Juice        3.3-4.0 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  The Same pH, just more sugar.


----------



## lemans (Jul 2, 2017)

Really... live and learn.. [emoji]128104[/emoji]‍[emoji]127859[/emoji] JJ you have done it  again


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 2, 2017)

If I'm going to inject, I simmer some of the rub in apple juice for a few minutes, cool it down in the fridge and use that as an injection.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 14, 2017)

equal parts, Pineapple juice, Kahlua, and Malibu rum.... add a little rub to it, let set for an hour before injecting.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 14, 2017)

creolebutter.jpeg



__ phatbac
__ Dec 15, 2016






i have also used this Hawaiian marinade as a injection. and brine for chicken.













brine.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 14, 2017






Hope you get the flavor you want!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------

